# February's Photo Contest - Official Calendar Photos



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Submit your photos until 12:00 am on February 15th (the end of February 14th...).

February themes - anything you think has to do with February. I'm sure some still have snow, Valentines Day, etc. Anything that February means to you. And just a reminder....goldens only, for the calendar contest.

Don't forget to make sure you have your date indicator off. I'd have a tough time editing the date imprint off of a final shot...

You can submit your picture in this thread or e-mail it to me at [email protected]. When posting here in this thread, you'll probably have to resize the photo down some....but you can e-mail me to original. I will need top quality resolution especially for the winner, since it will be in the calendar...

Any questions, let me know...


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Ok question?.....how do we submit bye 15 Feb at the end of Jan 14th???? hehehehe


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Booker said:


> Ok question?.....how do we submit bye 15 Feb at the end of Jan 14th???? hehehehe


Thank you....I fixed it. Lot's of cut and pasting this morning...so I missed that one....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I dunno... lol

Here's Tucker flying through sky because he's in love with his stick? haha


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Here's my Feb submission. It's the same as my best buddies one. Hopefully having two of the same will give me a better chance.....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

It's the month of love and you put two male dogs?? hahaha...  

It's a cute picture though. 

Unless MacGyver is a girl with a strange female name


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> It's the month of love and you put two male dogs?? hahaha...
> 
> It's a cute picture though.
> 
> Unless MacGyver is a girl with a strange female name


No, he's a guy.  But who said "love" had to be in a "sexual" way. I love my brothers.... but not THAT way.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

lol, I dunno... I was just jokin... relax.... breeeaathe....


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Well, I have a couple more good snow pictures, but I thought I'd go with kind of a valentines theme. 
This one is titled "Going in for the kiss"


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

ty823 said:


> Well, I have a couple more good snow pictures, but I thought I'd go with kind of a valentines theme.
> This one is titled "Going in for the kiss"


Ha ha...that's hilarious!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That's a very interesting photo... lol.


----------



## goldenlovers (Oct 2, 2006)

I think we would like to enter this picture instead. It shows that these two are real buddies.


----------



## Buuddy (Jan 11, 2007)

I like the "best buddies" theme!! Let's see if this pic can make it lol

Here are my buddies:

BUDDY:


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Buuddy said:


> I like the "best buddies" theme!! Let's see if this pic can make it lol
> 
> Here are my buddies:
> 
> BUDDY:


Wowww!! Excuse my ignorance but are they Golden Retrievers!!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

ty823 said:


> Well, I have a couple more good snow pictures, but I thought I'd go with kind of a valentines theme.
> This one is titled "Going in for the kiss"


OMG!! Shocking but kind of cute.... But who would want to kiss that???!!:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Buuddy said:


> I like the "best buddies" theme!! Let's see if this pic can make it lol


That's a great picture, but I think we've got to have a golden in there......


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

goldenlovers said:


> I think we would like to enter this picture instead. It shows that these two are real buddies.


Did you mean for this to be in the "Best Buddies" contest?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I think people are confusing the contests...lol

This is for the actual calender... the Best Buddies pics go in the other one


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Shirley said:


> OMG!! Shocking but kind of cute.... But who would want to kiss that???!!:


Oh, who could turn that down!?!?! What a sweetie.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Are people forgetting about the Calendar Photo contest? We're getting tons of "Best Buddies" entries, but not many for the Calendar contest....

Hope people aren't losing interest in it, since we still have 10 months to go...

Is it because February is a tougher month to come up with pictures for? We're not completely bound to the monthly themes. And February can be pretty broad, anyway. Still a snow month for a lot of us. Valentines Day. Presidents Day (yeah....that would be a tough one to work with).

I just don't want people to lose interest......or our completed calendar is gonna be a little boring.....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Well that's why I thought we should just can the 2nd contest...


I'm sure people will enter eventually, they have until the 15th, right?


----------



## Megan B (Mar 25, 2006)

*Eddie Ice Fishing*

Here is my Feb submission. Rick - I'll email you the original (not resized). 
Eddie loves to go ice fishing and getting him to sit still for this shot was a chore!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Wow, that is a really good shot. Thanks.


----------



## goldenlovers (Oct 2, 2006)

*Here's our submission for the calendar..*

They just got back from the groomers.

:


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Here is our submission:









And here is the original picture for Rick:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/photo2url/images/91394feblila.JPG


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Here's mine for Feb...


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

My entry of Magic in the snow.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

mblondetoo said:


> My entry of Magic in the snow.
> ]


That's so beautiful!~~~~~~~


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Tabitha playing in the snow with her ball.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

*' I luv you so... much!'*

My photo for the February Contest -
I luv you so much - be my Valentine
Puppy Hudson with Asha:wave:


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

That is so precious! Obvious love there.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

They are just gorgeous!

...............


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

That is a great picture!!!!!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Now thats a winner......you watch and see


----------



## Selena (Dec 26, 2006)

That is a sweet picture They are beautiful.


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh what a great shot! They're beautiful!


----------



## Selena (Dec 26, 2006)

Well I have a fathers love picture!! :heartbeat That goes with February Right. Its not that great of a picture but I think its sweet. 

This is my favorite picture it is one of our puppy's from Lacy's litter his name is Tug.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

I have never seen so many beautiful photographs of doggies before!!!

Well this is the MONTHLY CALENDAR thread right? I am holding on until THURSDAY 8TH FEB. 07.. We are finally expecting snow!!! :crossfing 

I will also try to catch the BEST BUDDIES thread on time IF TIME allows it!! :crossfing 

Thank you. This is really theraputic!!! I do it every night with Amber (just looking at her makes me feel good. Just what you need before bed time...)


----------



## Brittany (Jul 24, 2006)

Maybe most people are waiting to post their picture until the last minute......hoping to get just the right pic. That's what I'm doing.....but I definitely will submit one!  I just can't seem to catch a suitable one.


----------



## Ginny (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi Rick Here is our Entry for February. I emailed you but here it is just in case.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Heres Kaites pic for Feb


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

I honestly thought it would be easier to pick this month. I already see many winners! Something about those golden faces!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Well...mine's kinda poopy lol.

I can never find a picture that fits the theme just right... lol

I hope April is about spring because I'm putting in my fave picture for that one


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Well...mine's kinda poopy lol.QUOTE]
> 
> Actually, Tucker's photo is one of my 4 faves! I'm still trying to narrow down. Good thing we have a few more days! And no, I haven't submitted one for Bailey yet. But I wouldn't vote for her anyway... I'm too biased.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Well we waiting for the snow predicted on the 8th and boy we got it!!! 
We got so excited that my daugher and I made 6 films and very few pics (not enough space on our 32MB card). The snow pics are good but not as cute as our choice for Feb entry!!

This is how Amber looked after playing in the snow and decided to go and roll in her favourite mud corner!! (all this before I left for work in the morning!!)










PS: Some people like to have a "grubby" Valentine's day!! Why not Amber...


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

here's one of Tom taken just yesterday.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

davebeech said:


> here's one of Tom taken just yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3415


What a stunning picture! It has my vote already.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

I agree, a really stunning shot of Tom!
Hudson and Asha's Mum


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

We have 44 entries so far for the Best Buddies Contest, but only 18 for the Calendar Contest..... 

Hope we'll get a few more....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Maybe next month we should just have the calender contest?


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Here's my entry for the best buddies contest.


----------



## Kindell (Feb 7, 2006)

I just noticed that this is the official photo contest for the month of February... so I'll be sure to capture a February appropriate photo of Maple this week and post it before the 15th...


----------



## petcrazed (Feb 11, 2007)

Delete- link does not work


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

petcrazed said:


> Delete- link does not work


You can e-mail your photo to me, too. [email protected]


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

*Please post more pics before my lapotop dies on me!!*


----------



## Kindell (Feb 7, 2006)

This is our submission for February's photo contest!
Maple says "Will you be mine?"

Kindell (and Maple)


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Kindell said:


> This is our submission for February's photo contest!
> Maple says "Will you be mine?"
> 
> Kindell (and Maple)



Look how cute! You have the prettiest doggy!


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

OK, Bailey finally cooperated somewhat. She loves the snow, but it's almost impossible to get a shot of her without Moose, the NON GR in it. So here she is in her Valentine's Day collar.


----------



## Kindell (Feb 7, 2006)

Gldiebr said:


> OK, Bailey finally cooperated somewhat. She loves the snow, but it's almost impossible to get a shot of her without Moose, the NON GR in it. So here she is in her Valentine's Day collar.


ADORABLE... now THAT'S a lady!


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

Marley in the snow


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Jessme7, that is an awesome picture!!! He looks like Santa!!


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Here is my submission for February


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Baileysmom said:


> Here is my submission for February


Like I said in an earlier post today....I LOVE PICTURES OF BAILEY!!! HE ROCKS!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

This is going to be another hard choice.... 

Wish I had a camera with me now...there's LOTS of snow.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

*Enjoying the Feb. snow*

Here's my boys enjoying the big snow of the month!


----------



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

We've got two Goldens and my husband already submitted Lila's picture to this February Contest. 

*This is Kia's submission*:
(I took this picture during today's snow storm.)










Here is a full version for Rick:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/photo2url/images/93762Kia-February-Submission.JPG


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

What a great picture of Kia! I love that look of a golden enjoying winter!


----------



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

Kia loves to just sit in the back yard and watch stuff around her...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Vierka said:


> Kia loves to just sit in the back yard and watch stuff around her...


That's a great picture......snow and water make the best golden pictures....


----------

